# Food Safety News Tue 7/28/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 7/28/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*New York likely to become third state to ban PHAS in food packaging*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 28, 2020 12:05 am A bill to ban the use of per- and polyfluoroalkyl substances known as PFAS, that are a group of man-made chemicals that includes PFOA, PFOS, GenX, and many other chemicals in food packaging after Dec.31, 2022, is now on New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s desk. The bill amending New York’s environmental conservation law cleared the New... Continue Reading

*BfR addresses risk of E. coli in flour*
By News Desk on Jul 28, 2020 12:03 am A German risk assessment agency has issued an opinion after STEC was frequently found in flour samples. Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) was detected in multiple flour samples (wheat, spelt and rye) from mills during routine food monitoring in Germany in 2018. The Federal Ministry of Food and Agriculture (BMEL) asked the German Federal Institute... Continue Reading

*Hundreds from around the world already registered; spots still available*
By News Desk on Jul 28, 2020 12:01 am A COVID-19 & Food Safety Global Summit, organized by the International Association for Food Protection and sponsored by Marler Clark LLP PS, is a two-hour virtual international event set for tomorrow, Wednesday, July 29. “IAFP is pleased to bring together experts and scientific research in food safety for the upcoming COVID-19 & Food Safety Global... Continue Reading

*Hepatitis A increase in Chinese province linked to seafood*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 28, 2020 12:00 am An increase in hepatitis A infections in a Chinese province earlier this year has been attributed to eating raw or undercooked seafood. In February 2020, there was a 138 percent increase in hepatitis A infections reported to the National Notifiable Disease Report System (NNDRS) from Liaoning Province compared with February 2019, and more than three... Continue Reading

*USDA hosts webinar on USDA Assistance for Small Scale Meat Processing*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2020 04:24 pm Tuesday at 3:30 p.m. EDT, the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) is offering a free webinar, “USDA Assistance for Small Scale Meat Processing — An Overview of Rural Development and Food Safety Inspection Service Program Opportunities and Assistance.” The USDA’s Rural Development offers loans, grants, and loan guarantees to assist small and very small... Continue Reading


----------

